# ABC NEWS BUSTED TODAY PRESENTING FAKE NEWS OF A SLAUGHTER IN SYRIA....100% FAKE !



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

*This is 100% Fake News from a MAJOR NEWS MEDIA OUTLET.....!*

*THIS IS ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE !*


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/10/14/abc-news-busted-creating-fake-news-propaganda-surrounding-syrian-conflict/

*Don't pass over this article ......the footage they tried to pass off *
*as a Slaughter in Syria is actually from a Kentucky Gun Range ..! *


*This is absolute PROOF that we ( America ) are in the midst of a *
*MAJOR coup attempt of the Presidency....*

*Especially since the President of Turkey has now requested mediation from*
*OUR President and his administration......!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*This is what the Filthy Dozen should be talking about.....*
*Can't have that happen though, exposes their own Corrupt Disgusting Party.....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Some people want it in a nutshell though.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

*Speaking of " Syria " .....look at the Photos of Syrian ( Muslim ) dickheads throwing 
rocks at our troops as they relinquish the area to thugs that Nancy Pelosi holds " Dear "
to her heart.....*













*How much ya wanna bet those socalled " Kurds " are Iranian National Guards....*
*Pieces of SHIT !*


----------

